# Do these fit???



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

if you check out the jgy customs website, they have these rims, and i'm wondering if they fit our b14s

heres the linkety link:
http://www.jgycustoms.com/gtir/wheels.htm

they look so freakin hot, and they're functional b/c they light :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

our lug pattern is 4x100. It seems that the first wheel is universal, so it'll fit. The 2nd one, you'll have to ask for the lug pattern.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

damn, you're good, but, how'd you know that?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

himbo said:


> damn, you're good, but, how'd you know that?


the one on the left has 2 differnt patterns, one is probalby 4x100, the other is probably 4x112.5 or whatever honda uses. Thats what most are, thats how he knew, also being "universal" gives another hint. However the 2nd one you can't really tell, which is why you'll have to ask for the lug pattern.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> the one on the left has 2 differnt patterns, one is probalby 4x100, the other is probably 4x112.5 or whatever honda uses. Thats what most are, thats how he knew, also being "universal" gives another hint. However the 2nd one you can't really tell, which is why you'll have to ask for the lug pattern.


Alot of Honda's are 4x100 and 4x114 same as the nissan's.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

cool beans, i thought that honda's lug pattern doesnt fit ours


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

himbo said:


> cool beans, i thought that honda's lug pattern doesnt fit ours


some hondas use a differnt pattern, however some don't. Not all will fit but the 1st wheel has 2 different patterns to fit both.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The three major 4-lug patterns are 4x100, 4x108, and 4x114.3. The vast majority of 4-lug wheels are 4x100 and one of the others, so it's very likely those wheels will fit.

The other two 4-lug patterns are 4x130 (aircooled VWs) and 4x140 (old Peugeots and Subarus)


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

thanks every body, i'm getting my b14 se-r rims any day now, but they may be sold soon for a set of those 5 spokes on the website


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

himbo said:


> thanks every body, i'm getting my b14 se-r rims any day now, but they may be sold soon for a set of those 5 spokes on the website


Let me know if your gonna sell them, Im gonna need some winter wheels


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

hey nismo, not till next winter, i'm still waiting for them in the mail, any day now :thumbup:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

wtf, i just got an email from them telling me that they dont sell used rims, why the hell are they on the website then??


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

himbo said:


> wtf, i just got an email from them telling me that they dont sell used rims, why the hell are they on the website then??


send them another email with a direct link to the wheels you are looking at 
and i dont think they are used.............i think they are simply saying they fit the gti-r


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

ok nevermind, i just spoke to them, they can get rims, and BOTH fit our B14s :cheers:


----------

